

The comic book might be Google Chrome's biggest innovation (a new way to launch products?) - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/09/03/google-chrome/

======
gills
Somewhere around here I have an old paper comic book that was an ad for the
TRS-80.

More retro than innovative.

------
grendel
what about all of _why the lucky stiff's stuff?

------
DaniFong
It is pretty nice; it explains things graphically, but you can read it at your
own speed.

Still, I think that Michael is both exaggerating the comic books effectiveness
and underestimating the technical merits.

------
boredguy8
You mean like how they used a comic book / cartoon to explain difficult
concepts in, oh, "Jurassic Park" or just about any elementary school in the
USA?

"This might actually be one of Google Chrome’s biggest innovations."

I love Google, but this is a bit over the top.

~~~
MikeCapone
I didn't mean it in general, just as in a way to launch software. I bet
journalists from the mainstream media even have more accurate tech details in
their stories because of it.

------
brandnewlow
Congrats to Scott McCloud! Being an independent (non-superhero) comic creator,
even a celebrated author and theorist like him, doesn't pay all that well. I
bet he's going to get more work...eventually work from overfunded startups!

------
orib
If only the comic wasn't so horribly overmarketed. Seriously, I haven't tried
Chrome yet since I don't have a windows box, so I'm holding off judgement, but
all the overenthusiastic, arrogant, and annoying marketing crap in the comic
has already left a bad taste in my mouth.

The technical details were interesting, but I had to wade through a wrapping
of marketing crap to get to the gems about why Chrome is so much better than
the competition. Really, all the comic needs to complete it are claims that
Chrome cures cancer and makes the sky rain kittens and cotton candy with the
sun still shining.

